# Yard sale fluff



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nothing huge. A lot of good add on stuff though. Can never have enough skulls... There's a flying ghost that I think I'll turn into a flying skull. The only thing I didn't like was spending money. $40 for all of it. Thumbs up or down at that price?

3 of 3
2 of 3
1 of 3


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice find ! Yeah, $40 was a good deal !


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice, I never find stuff like that at garage sales. I did find a wheel chair for free on the side of the road the other day though which should be pretty cool to sit a prop in. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! i love the bats!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice haul! I never find good stuff like that at yard sales.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

$40 looks fine...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You got alot of stuff. I've spent twice as much for half that amount of props. I have two huge tubs filled with skulls and I agree with you, you can never have too many skulls.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think $40 is a good price for all of that, nice find.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish I could that much stuff to spend $40 on. I dont ever find that kind of stuff.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh yeah.... all of that stuff new would cost a lot more

You did good.


----------

